# Pop punk band needs bassist/drummer/lead guitarist



## PunkRockPrincess (Oct 28, 2006)

Hey, I'm Mel and I sing in my band called Corporate Riot. My sister is the guitar player and we are looking for anyone in or around the North Battleford, Sask area for a basaist, drummer and lead guitarist. I'm 20 and shes 17, so anyone around that age range would be awesome. We write and make our own songs. We went into a studio in August for 2 days and came out with 3 songs which our producer helped make. Influences are Green Day, MXPX, Hedley, Simple Plan, Avril Lavigne, All American Rejects, etc. I've been talking with a few people from indie management and label companies, we just need the rest of the band before going any further.
Our myspace page is:
http://www.myspace.com/103864917

so if anyone is interested PLEASE get back to me! We desperately need members. Thanks!


----------



## Vassago (Oct 15, 2006)

If I was in sask...I'd be there...


----------

